

Rails Subscription Site with Recurly - DanielKehoe
http://railsapps.github.com/rails-recurly-subscription-saas/

======
marcamillion
This is awesome. I love what Daniel is doing with RailsAppComposer.

I am using the Stripe version of this app with an app I am building at the
moment.

RailsAppComposer has become an integral part of my toolchain. Can't speak
highly enough of it.

------
DanielKehoe
The Rails Composer tool now offers a choice of Stripe or Recurly when you
choose to generate a membership/subscription/saas application. There's a
"crazy deep" (as @peterc likes to say) tutorial for each version.

Comparing Stripe and Recurly: It's faster to get going with Stripe (no
merchant account required) but Recurly appears to offer more automated
customer retention features (no need to implement webhooks to send dunning
emails).

------
AYBABTME
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://railsapps.github.com/rails-
recurly-subscription-saas/)

------
tinco
I can't connect, is it down?

~~~
DanielKehoe
It's hosted on GitHub so not likely it's down.

~~~
tinco
Oh you mean the GitHub that is having a scheduled maintenance right now? :D

~~~
DanielKehoe
That'd be the one. I guess I'll call this a "soft launch" of the new project.

